# Flashing Samsung Fascinate to other carriers while on 4.0



## x1war (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am a noob so bare with me if I am going about this all wrong

Currently I am running bboy's Devious ROM build 37 (5/26/12) along with icyglitch kernel version 3.1.10 overclocked to 1300MHz

I have been attempting to flash my phone for a long time to Cricket (I know it has bad reception and a somewhat weak network but I can't afford Verizon's pricing). I just want and need data but sick of carrying around a hotspot and having to bother with two devices along with two batteries dying on me, at least if my fascinate dies I have a spare battery.

Well anyway if anyone can provide me with a method to flash my fascinate while on 4.0 or some how make a custom .zip file that can be flashed through clockwork recovery that take care of everything I will deeply appreciate it (and might pay about $20-40 depending).

Thanks!


----------



## D00SH (May 27, 2012)

first off, your soliciting. but im not a mod so, i fear that this might not be a possibility for you in the sense that you cannot just flash a zip or the likes, if its even possible you would have to use such tools as: cdma workshop. its worth a shot! you might want to consider doing some reading first. in fact please do. i am not liable if this endeavor should happen to leave you in a shit tornado, so its at your expense, good luck and may the force be with you young jedi


----------

